# compiti dell'8 aprile



## alenaro

Devrais je dire devoirs _de l'huit_ avril ou _du huit_ avril? C'est à dire, _compiti dell'8 aprile..._

Merci


----------



## Corsicum

_Du huit_ avril
Je profite de la vigilance d*'itka* !


----------



## alenaro

Merci, Corsicum


----------



## itka

> Je profite de la vigilance d*'itka* !


vigilance ? Tu veux dire de l'absence... ?  Mais tu as bien fait de ne pas attendre, alenaro avait sûrement besoin d'une réponse rapide !


----------



## alenaro

itka said:


> Mais tu as bien fait de ne pas attendre, alenaro avait sûrement besoin d'une réponse rapide !


Oui, je vois que vous me connaissez bien desormais... Merci à les deux


----------



## lingogal

alenaro said:


> Oui, je vois que vous me connaissez bien desormais... Merci à les deux



Juste une petite correction: merci aux deux.


----------



## alenaro

lingogal said:


> Juste une petite correction: merci aux deux.



Vrai, merci.


----------

